# Webcaster Gun worth it?



## katemsingleton

Hope I'm posting in the right thread...

Has anyone used the webcaster gun for making cobwebs? I don't have a haunt; I have a party where things are better lit and people look closely at my displays. I know it's basically a glue gun... is it a rip off? 

Or is there really something special about the way it pulls the strings of "webs?"


----------



## katemsingleton

After reading some more, I'm seeing that this is hooked up to a compressor. Okay, so has anyone used it?


----------



## SoCal Scare

I love my web caster, yes it does require a compressor and should not be used inside but it makes fantastic webs wherever you want them. I use both regular colored glue sticks and black to make grungy, dirty looking webs and they look great.


----------



## MAD BOMBER

I too love my webcaster... I use it every year on my tombstones, graveyard fencing, and I also go out and find small dead trees (using old christmas tree bases for stands). Some colored lights, cobwebs, and voila instantly creepified. With a little practice, you can obtain very realistic webs. I only wish they made it for indoor use. I'm scared to try that... Definately worth the money!!


----------



## fontgeek

As others have already stated, they work great, but the questions you need to ask yourself are; How much cobwebs/spiderwebs do I need or want? How durable do they need to be? How much time will I have/do I need to produce the webs? and, How often will they need to be replaced/made?
There are a range of the webcasters made, from light duty to super-duty, with the capabilities varying with the costs. For big haunts, often times two or three are used because the time element is a major factor, having a haunt or a section of a haunt shut down for hours a night is much more expensive than having a few people out shooting webs at the same time. You get what you pay for.


----------



## katemsingleton

Thanks for the help guys. I think this is a pretty cool thing. I'll have to steal my mom's compressor and maybe check it out for webs on our hedges. Any problems removing the cooled webs from bushes or does it come off pretty easily? I'd love year-round webs, but the boyfriend not so much. hahaha


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Love mine, sold around 500 of them the last few years.


----------



## Radford

They stay intact for quite a while. I still have remnants form 2 years ago in my garage in the corners of the walls and such. Also I still see some on the sides of the house where I applied them.


----------



## camsauce

I don't have the webcaster brand, rather a homemade version. I'd recommend only applying it to your props or temporary decorations - pretty messy stuff. Cool, but messy.


----------



## grismcdonald

i made one using a plan I saw years ago. Standard glue gun, air fitting, compression coupling and short piece of flexible copper tubing. Works great and under $20.00. Mine only lacks the air flow cutoff so it constantly blows air and cycles my compressor but otherwise works great. I get old lamp shades at Curbies and add blue Dollar Tree LEDS and their skeletons on a string for light and decorations. Bit of spray paint black and Grey. Then web em up. Hang them all around my house and patio for light/decorations.


----------



## randomr8

I made one lat year by taping a glue gun and blow dryer together. There are some directions around for that. Don't have a compressor. Works surprisingly well. And of course the price was right.


----------



## Richie4540

Can some post a closeup picture of a web guns outlet nozzles? I have tried to make one and it doesn't work very well and uses a lot of glue sticks to not make a lot of web, so I think I have made the nozzle wrong.


----------



## corey872

I don't have any pics...sure there are some around somewhere. But I found out by trial / error that the glue gun outlet should ideally be nearly parallel to the air flow. This seems to pull very long, thin strands of glue and you can make a ton of webs nearly cotton candy consistency. If the glue gun has too sharp of an angle to the air flow, the glue gets 'pinched off' and all you get is large blobs and/or very short strands of 'web'.

I have an "air chuck" / air nozzle for my compressor...admittedly I've been too lazy to make a full blown rig..I just hold the air nozzle in my left hand, hot glue gun in my right and bring the two streams together...then start web casting! Though I think people have even made guns with small blowers, ie for inflatable mattresses, toys, etc.


----------

